# Suarez what the f#ck



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF was that all about?? LFC now neeed to sell him and pronto


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Don't agree at all Brian he's our best player by a mile why sell him many world class players are a bit mental.

Yes it was out of order and shouldn't be seen on the field of play but please tell me you are not getting wrapped up in this pathetic media frenzy about it.

Is it as bad as going in studs up knee level no so GET A GRIP people.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi James. I think that going in studs up at times is part and parcel of football, not a nice aspect but part and parcel of the game and players are well punished for it. To grab someones arm and bite it is completely over the top, honestly mate he need psychological help, there is something seriously amiss here. The biggest losers are potentially the club and the way we are perceived around the world; for example sponsorships, would you want your company associated with him; racisim and now biting? I wonder where it will all end mate? As usual my views are my own and I couldnt give a toss what Souness and co have to say, but there is no defending that I dont think.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

They could always get Colgate to sponser them now. Come on you Toffees


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hilly10 said:


> They could always get Colgate to sponser them now. Come on you Toffees


another southerner who has never been to a game having plenty to say. Thought I had blocked you chump; well I have now!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > They could always get Colgate to sponser them now. Come on you Toffees
> ...


Know it all again, when will you ever learn to keep your gob shut until you know.

It was only a couple of years ago I give my season ticket up. So up yours RED SHITE


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Eric Cantona, Zidane, George Best, Maradona etc etc all barking mad and a law onto themselves and all very special football wise.

There's biting and gouging goes on in rugby every weekend tell me what's the difference. :?

It's hard being me you know and being right all the time. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

It's the fact that he has done it before that's the worst part. Lets hope it's a long long ban ha ha


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Players On The Suarez Menu

Ashley Coleslaw,

Daniel Porridge,

Bacary lasagna,

Andy Casaroll,

PeppeRooney Pizza,

Peter Odem-chicken-wingies,

Benteke fried chicken,

Kieran Ribs,

Chamakharoni cheese,

JonJo Shellfish,

Nacho Monreal,

Dwight Yorkshire puddings ...


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is a precaution for Liverpools next game!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cant wait for the chants from the Everton fans on Derby day. Hope they make some thing really good  they usually do


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Guy is a feckin nutter, end of.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Cantona, Zidane, George Best, Maradona etc etc all barking mad and a law onto themselves and all very special football wise. There's biting and gouging goes on in rugby every weekend tell me what's the difference. :? It's hard being me you know and being right all the time. :wink:


 :lol: it must be mate; I have the same problem. Must admit the club have played a blinder this time and the response of Suarez has taken all of the sting out of the debate. What do your reckon, 6 or 7 games out now?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cheers BRIAN...........


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

:lol: just re-read this and are you sure you are a councillor of peoples problems in life? as that pm would suggest that you need some anger managment classes maybe.

yes i agree i am not high IQ but good enough that i have never been unemployed..............compared to you lmao 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can we not have any personal attacks or copies of personal attacks/arguments posted here please.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

John-H said:


> Can we not have any personal attacks or copies of personal attacks here please.


 :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Can we not have any personal attacks or copies of personal attacks/arguments posted here please.


john........i am sorry but tbh it was that funny i had to take the mickey.................Rodney you plonker Brian.

it had to be a wind up pm surely as anyone sending that to anyone would be considered as SICK IN THE HEAD!


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Can we not have any personal attacks or copies of personal attacks/arguments posted here please.
> ...


Gaz, I could post and show you the kind of thing I was receiving from your buddy Hilly. I even complained to the mods about it (ask them if you dont believe me),but I found that in this instance there was nothing they could do; I even tried blocking him but he followed me to my pm; . I could also show you the mail I followed that one with, which explained how I was reflecting back the words and threats that were being aimed at me, in the same style being received (just so your mate could hear himself). I could also forward on the list of names sent to me (including yours) of the people I was told were colluding with him and apparrently hated me (which I couldnt care less about). But i am bigger than that and really dont give a f#ck what you or anyone else thinks of me, because you aint important mate, just some bloke on a forum. In my time here, you have abused, scorned, had drunken rages, been insulting, have colluded behind peoples backs with your constant PM ing; so why the hell would I care what you think? You admitted yourself a long time ago that your IQ wasn't the best, at least you can admit that whilst Hilly is simply kidding himself. So I tell you what gaz, jog on mate, because I really dont give a f#ck what you or anyone else thinks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> :lol: just re-read this and are you sure you are a councillor of peoples problems in life? as that pm would suggest that you need some anger managment classes maybe.
> 
> yes i agree i am not high IQ but good enough that i have never been unemployed..............compared to you lmao 8)


P.S you dont spell counsellor like that mate. I dont work in local government. :lol: I was unemployed because I wanted to be and had a very very large golden handshake to go with that. I have never spent my life bending bits of hot metal either mate,but if I need a labourer I will give you a shout. :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: just re-read this and are you sure you are a councillor of peoples problems in life? as that pm would suggest that you need some anger managment classes maybe.
> ...


This from a bloke with so many spelling mistakes in two paragraphs in a PM to me.

Show them the list I sent to of people colluding with me you cannot because you know i did not name names. You are a liar sir pure and simple. Another badge to your disgusting armour


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Enough!

Hilly, Gazzer, anyone else, please don't make things worse. Brian, I've asked you to forward PMs to us which will get read later - rather than playing to the gallery.

Just a reminder of the site rules which seem to have been forgotten:

General:


> ... You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated or any other material that may violate any laws be it of your country, the country where "The Audi TT Forum" is hosted or International Law. Doing so may lead to you being immediately and permanently banned, with notification of your Internet Service Provider if deemed required by us. ...


Flame room;



> IMPORTANT The flame room will NOT tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum. This is out of respect of the fact that everyone is different, and just because they have an opinion, it does not warrant them being libeled / slandered. This is a legal issue, and as such we do NOT want to have to experience any court proceedings in any form. At the end of the day it will be down to the forum, not the individual, if it does go that far. Any incitment towards racial hatred or predudice is a serious offence, not only in the eyes of this forum, or the people who browse it, but also in a Court of Law. The owners of this Forum can be soley held responsible for comments made on any of the boards on this site, and will not risk being exposed to this. Failure to abide by this WILL result in you being banned from this forum either for a period or permanently. You have been warned.


We try to be tolerant and give people a chance to calm down and explain themselves. If this is not done the site rules will be applied. Thread locked.


----------

